# Momoreg's pearl white buttercream



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Capechef has a way with words, that's all. It's an Italian meringue buttercream. Boil sugar to 240, pour into whipped whites, whip as it cools, then add softened butter. It is very tasty, and pretty simple.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Can you ship those petit fours? 
jeff


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Momoreg
I bake as a hobby, but I mainly stick to cakes that are frosted with ganache or chocolate mousse due to my lack of cake decorating ability!!!
Can you tell me the difference between a Swiss meringue buttercream and an Italian meringue buttercream? Thanks
I need to expand my creations!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

A Swiss buttercream is made with the same ingredients, but the sugar and whites are heated together over a water bath, until it's almost too hot to touch. At that point, it is whipped until cool, and the butter is added. 

I have also seen this done with whole eggs, and just yolks. That obviously would yeild a richer and yellower buttercream.

Good luck, bakerbebe-- I hope you broaden your horizons  . It's actually less messy to work with than ganache.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Can I ship the petit fours to Texas??!! You're joking, right?

Actually, I think the heat up here had to be close to Texas heat today!!


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Momoreg

I read that post about the amazing cake you created for the 75th birthday party. Do tell about the pearl white buttercream!!! Sounds amazing.


----------



## islander (Feb 6, 2001)

Could someone please tell me where this thread is posted? I missed it, can't find it now and it looks interesting. Thanks.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Islander: I think this is relating to the thread in Cook's Corner -- Michelle Thank You So Much! (topic)


----------



## islander (Feb 6, 2001)

Wow Risa! Thank you so much for the speedy response. I was expecting to wait days for an answer!!! I just happened to look down and see that you had posted a response for me. Thanks again.


----------

